# Anyone know how to filter profanity out of our twitterfeed going to my site?



## eVILRigby (Nov 25, 2003)

Hello,
firstly thanks for taking the time to look, any help anyone can offer is greatly appreciated. Basically, to cut a long story short, my business (a comic shop) has it's twitter feed on the front page of our site at www.page45.com
My business partner in the wee hours can't always control his language. I am concerned re: indexing etc. by Google etc. I want therefore to be able to filter the feed to hide or remove profanity. Anyone know how to do this. Since twitter changed their feed api it seems so much harder to work with anyway. The only way I can think of so far is use javascript to hide the feed during certain hours, but I am not sure if Google would still be able to see it. Anyone know? Anyway, any help anyone can give will be greatfully received.
many thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi eVILRigby
WebPurify (recommended by twitter) have a WordPress plugin here (but that's not much use if you are not on WordPress) Otherwise there are many _Twitter profanity_ killers out there:up: if you just google the italicized ...


----------



## eVILRigby (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi,
we are not using Wordpress for the front page, the front page is part of our ecommerce software. Also, I have done very extensive online research regarding Twitter api profanity filters, and I can't find anything at all. So, if you know of something, please do tell me. Similarly, if anyone else knows of anything, please do let me know.
thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Jonathan have you come across this on your research?


----------

